# An extraordinary journal



## extraordinary (Jul 14, 2011)

The title is a little cheesy, but it describes it. 
So, I though I'd start this journal so I can write about everything that is happening with Dixie. Things are hard now with her, but this will show our progress. :]
Dixie, I've been through so much crap with her this past year. June 11th was my year anniversary with her, and I hate to say there were so many downs this year. Then though, of course, he had our ups. :] 
Dixie really taught me how to ride, unlike no horse had. When I first got her I was intimidated by her, she seemed so big (even though she isn't), she was so strong to me, I'd never experienced a horse like her. Within my first 4 months I had her, I'd fallen of 3 times. At times, she definitely did shatter my confidence, she made me so nervous. She gave me all my anxiety in my riding. She would jump the jumps 2 feet higher then they should be jumped, she would at the smallest things. But now, from her, I'm a lot more brave. She's bolted with me a countless number of times. And by bolt, I mean a legit bolt. A full on gallop from a walk. That type of bolt. It was so scary at first, but I eventually learned to just enjoy the ride.
Dixie's jumping, that's what really freaked me out. It was spastic, she was hard to handle. The pony (loved the pony, I'll have to write about him) I rode before was hard, but not like her. Dixie did crazy jumps, at first, I was barely able to hold on, and it was _so_ scary. But now, she taught me how to stay on with ease. She's literally done a 4 foot bunny hop over a 18 in. crossrail.... that was quite fun though.
Now though, time to say what's been going on lately. Things are far from perfect, but SO much better. I'm so proud of my pony. Slowly, Dixie over coming her fear of jumping plastic flowers, and any other "scary" jump. She was sent away for training for a month, and is now less spooky. Our jumping courses have been less spastic, and we are now perfecting our dressage. Dixie really has been amazing lately. She is going to her first 3 day in August, and I'm really working hard for that.


----------



## extraordinary (Jul 14, 2011)

Is today the 20th? I think so. . . Well almost 21st.
July 20th-
Dixie was amazing today. She was a bit spooky on the streets; two little westies made her bolt, but you know, they are pretty scary! My lesson was great though. We jumped. I went over a coop without much of a problem, and all the other jumps. Things are looking up! She gave me one dirty stop at the coop, but that was it really. So, yay!


----------

